# Paige's First WWE Shirt Apparently Selling Well



## MisterAntony

Maybe she could be the rumored "NXT Match" that they want to have at Wrestlemania. Have her go one more match with Emma at Wrestlemania, for the NXT Title, so she can drop the belt, Emma can have her moment, and Paige can continue her quest for history, going to face AJ.
The fact that she's the number one selling shirt... more than any other superstar/diva WWE/NXT/Old at this moment, she's going places as the Diva of Tomorrow.


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA

*Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0302/571796/paige-first-wwe-shirt-apparently-selling-well/











''It appears NXT Women's Champion Paige has the #1 selling shirt on WWE's website.''


First time a woman has achieved that. And she's not even on the main roster :banderas

What a historic moment.


----------



## swaddiejoe

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

No cheese for you! ?!? What kind of catchphrase is that!!!

It's like the Baet Simpson catchphrase: "Don't have a box new!"


----------



## Marrow

Randy Orton vs Batista vs Paige at Wrestlemania XXX. Dem Network buyrates. :vince5


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*










That's my girl!

http://shop.wwe.com/Paige-"Think-Ag...cgid=shop-wwe-products-men-tshirts-authentics


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Really? Kudos to her but I find it a little plain. Guess she has a decent enough fanbase for that, though and the coloring is nice.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

...You just know come tomorrow afternoon in HHH's office


----------



## p862011

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Maybe it's because I don't get the reference, but that's crappy looking lol.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Really? Kudos to her but I find it a little plain. Guess she has a decent enough fanbase for that, though and the coloring is nice.


That's probably why, it's a decent shirt. For the first time in a long time, the back hasn't been ruined.

EDIT: Did not realise Ascension have a shirt too. WHERE'S SAMI ZAYN'S?


----------



## p862011

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

i saw tons of little girls wearing that t shirt at nxt arrival


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Just ordered one.

Support the cause people.

*AJ LEE vs PAIGE* Wrestlemania 30.

Smark wet dream. It'll be better than Boretista vs Boreton no doubt about that.

#NoTotalDivas #WeWantFemaleWrestlers


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



swaddiejoe said:


> No cheese for you! ?!? What kind of catchphrase is that!!!
> 
> It's like the Baet Simpson catchphrase: "Don't have a box new!"


----------



## laser raptor

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

She deserves it! Her and Emma have a bright future


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

:clap :kemba :jordan3 :hhh2 :yes


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



GOAT FACE KILLA said:


> Just ordered one.
> 
> Support the cause people.
> 
> *AJ LEE vs PAIGE* Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> Smark wet dream. It'll be better than Batista vs Orton no doubt about that.
> 
> #NoTotalDivas #WeWantFemaleWrestlers


Could you imagine!? The smarks at mania would explode if they were given a decent amount of time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



S.A.M. said:


> Maybe it's because I don't get the reference, but that's crappy looking lol.


Ain't nothing as crappy as Cesaro's new bargain pin walmart shirt.

Paige's is decent enough and you could wear it out and about without having to feel self conscious of it being a little dorky looking like some wrestling shirts are. If I were a even just a casual fan of hers I'd probably get it, tbh. (I'm indifferent to her because I rarely watch NXT but I appreciate what she does, not enough to spend $20 and shipping, though.)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



p862011 said:


>



This shirt is cool 
It's a shirt that I would use in everyday life


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



GOAT FACE KILLA said:


> Just ordered one.
> 
> Support the cause people.
> 
> *AJ LEE vs PAIGE* Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> Smark wet dream. It'll be better than Batista vs Orton no doubt about that.
> 
> #NoTotalDivas #WeWantFemaleWrestlers


I wouldn't mind that at all. But do, by all means, set it up by having AJ's bodyguard take a baton to Paige's knee. AJ was umm.. 'scared' of the competition after Paige's NXT Arrival performance(shoot with the bodyguard to reveal this), which led the bodyguard to preemptive action thinking AJ didn't have a chance. AJ, of course, knew nothing of it.

Nice call back to 20 years ago!

Paige heals just in time for WM, but AJ still goes after the knee during the match. Paige wins.

Then Paige vs Bodyguard. Revenge match @ Extreme Rules NO DQ. Bodyguard takes a baton to the knee from Paige.

Then feud AJ with the bodyguard over the shoot interview.

Then rematch Paige + AJ.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

wwe.com always puts the newest items at the top of the "best seller" list. If an inside source like PWInsider reports it or she starts getting added a bunch of new items, then you know she's selling well.


----------



## OZZY

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

That is *a lot* of neckbeards.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Is this based on the "best sellers" list on ShopWWE? Because that hasn't been accurate for ages.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Guess we know who the bellas are targeting next to hold down and bury.

In all seriousness though, this is great news for Paige! .


----------



## RAB

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



GOAT FACE KILLA said:


> Just ordered one.
> 
> Support the cause people.
> 
> *AJ LEE vs PAIGE* Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> Smark wet dream. It'll be better than Boretista vs Boreton no doubt about that.
> 
> #NoTotalDivas #WeWantFemaleWrestlers


I'm convinced that you're G-Rated Is Coming.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

If you haven't watched Paige's match at NXT ArRival yet, do so and be reminded why Women's Wrestling is serious business. Also features the most innovative submission move used in Major Western Wrestling, the Scorpian Cross Lock.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Dat Paige :banderas

Honesty not a fan of the tee but whatevs good to see Paige's merch selling well.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> If you haven't watched Paige's match at NXT ArRival yet, do so and be reminded why Women's Wrestling is serious business. Also features the most innovative submission move used in Major Western Wrestling, the Scorpian Cross Lock.


I, for one, definitely want to see AJ in that thing and tapping out to it.


----------



## Arca9

This is very pleasing news.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Emma looked way better in their match, hope she gets a title match too soon.

Happy for Paige though.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Too bad the shirt is hideous.


----------



## will321

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



The Architect said:


> That is *a lot* of neckbeards.


Normally I wouldn't agree with a guy who has a Kevin Nash quote but I completely 100% agree with that comment.


----------



## MisterAntony

I want to buy the shirt, but I'm not sure if UPS, DHL, Fedex, or just regular USPS ships it?...


----------



## alasagnes

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

this iconic princess making history and she's not even on the main roster, WHEN WILL THE BELLA TWINS?

the design's so fug though, but imma get it to support the cause.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

WOw, that's impressive. #1 shirt without being on the main roster from a diva? Hot damn, she must have a crazy loyal fanbase.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> If you haven't watched Paige's match at NXT ArRival yet, do so and be reminded why Women's Wrestling is serious business. Also features the most innovative submission move used in Major Western Wrestling, the Scorpian Cross Lock.


I don't get everyone's big deal about this match tbh. They've had much better matchups in the past and Emma dominated Paige through 95% of the match. The back and fourth between them was what I looking forward to the most and the lack of any of that disappointed me the most. Although, as you've said they're both phenomenal competitors that could shame 95% of divas on the main roster. It was also funny that the commentators were mind blown and didn't know what the submission Paige used to defeat Emma was actually called.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!!*

Good for her. She's a solid female wrestler.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*

Lol @ people just believing this. Yeah a diva from the developmental show is outselling John Cena, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk.

The Ascension shirt was top of the best sellers list when i looked there. Is Connor O'brian over or what!?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*

She's 21 and already better than almost every Diva on the main roster, now she's selling more merchandise than them :lol. The Bella's are gonna be pissed...

Still, I won't have faith in them to use her right until Vince is dead and HHH gets complete control.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*

Don't possibly see how see has outsold and of the following. Cena, Punk, Bryan etc I don't see how someone that most casuals don't even know exists is outselling kid machine Cena or Smark heroes like Punk and Bryan.

I am pretty sure it would be some loophole like the highest selling merch on the NXT roster.

If it is true then well done to her because that is amazing.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*

Sorry, but there is ZERO chance she is outselling Cena, Bryan, Orton or even AJ.

You can sort by hot sellers over the last 24 hours on wweshop.com and I think this is exactly what someone did, and saw Paige at the top and misconstrued it as Paige being the top overall seller. Her shirt is likely the top overall seller of the last 24-48 hours, which makes sense, given it's new and given the NXT event earlier in the week.


----------



## Spittekauga

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*

Haha, no it isn't. 

My Source: Simple logic.

Seriously, think.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*

My hometown girl rocking merch sales, this could mean good things for her... I am still nervous about her appearing on the main roster though :s


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*

Plain is better, i'd rather buy that shirt than Cesaros


----------



## Rugrat

It doesn't look like the sort I thing a straight male would wear, as it just looks so feminine. Mind you, they haven't ruined the back, so hopefully they won't any more in future.


----------



## BigSillyFool

It's an OK shirt compared to alot of WWE merch. Glad it's selling well although I will be surprised if it's still top 10 next week, I'm guessing it's riding the wave of Ariaval's sucess.

Agree with alot of people that Emma was way more impressive than Paige in the match though, the finish aside Paige was rather disapointing but I'm willing to put that down to it being her first appearance in 4 months after injury.

I think AJ will be facing one of the Total Diva crew at 'Mania but hope then Paige & Emma will come up after 'Mania to feud with AJ over the title with matches at 2 out of the 4 PPV between WM and Summerslam which AJ wins leading to a triple threat divas title match at Summerslam which either Paige or Emma wins. It is only a hope as I really enjoy proper womens wrestling and the way Steph/HHH have been bigging up the NXT divas makes me hopeful they are gonna start taking divas more seriously and giving them time to work. With those three plus Summer/Sasha Banks/Natalya plus a couple more NXT girls (Charlotte & Bayley maybe if they can develop a bit more) and you have a respectable roster of girls who can hold down 20 mins of TV time over both shows and a 15 minute match at PPVs.


----------



## TJC93

RugbyRat said:


> It doesn't look like the sort I thing a straight male would wear, as it just looks so feminine. Mind you, they haven't ruined the back, so hopefully they won't any more in future.



Well it is a female wrestlers shirt....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I don't get the text, but I like the style of the text.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

NXT seem to be important to WWE so let her remain there for now.


----------



## HHHGame78

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't get the text, but I like the style of the text.


She is called the "Anti-Diva". If you are looking at Paige thinking she is the typical WWE Diva, "Think Again". That's the reference they are conveying.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*



Oakue said:


> Sorry, but there is ZERO chance she is outselling Cena, Bryan, Orton or even AJ.
> 
> You can sort by hot sellers over the last 24 hours on wweshop.com and I think this is exactly what someone did, and saw Paige at the top and misconstrued it as Paige being the top overall seller. Her shirt is likely the top overall seller of the last 24-48 hours, which makes sense, given it's new and given the NXT event earlier in the week.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. It's just odd for her shirt to suddenly outsell the top sellers.


----------



## CJohn3:16

What matters is that it is selling well. Can't wait to have a AJ/Paige feud.


----------



## Dunk20

I just hope they dont screw her career with her debut when she comes to the main roster. I hope they realize they have the future of the womens division in their hands.


----------



## PRODIGY

DAT PAIGE!

Her reign is just beginning.


----------



## Teach

Great for Paige, she is becoming WWEs Ronda Rousey.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DAT PAIGE! :mark: 

So awesome.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DAT PAIGE kada :banderas


----------



## PUNKY

seems strange to me that she'd be outselling cena,punk,bryan etc so i'm gathering it's top of the nxt sellers or something but either way it's selling well so :dance:dance:dance


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Paige has no.1 best selling shirt in WWE!*



Spittekauga said:


> Haha, no it isn't. My Source: My asshole. Seriously, look at my asshole.





Stevie May said:


> Lol @ people just believing this. Yeah a diva from the developmental show is outselling John Cena, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk.





Oakue said:


> Sorry, but there is ZERO chance she is outselling Cena, Bryan, Orton or even AJ.


When The Rock and Steve Austin were the number one and two top merchandise sellers in the WWE, Hurricane Helms was number three. A wrestler's position on the card doesn't have nearly as large of an effect on their ability to move merchandise as you think.



The Architect said:


> That is *a lot* of neckbeards.


Yeah, I can just see all the neckbeards on the 12 year old girls buying this shirt


----------



## 15bucket

I think fans are beginning to get fed up with a bunch of talent-less eye candy and we want some real women's wrestlers like Paige.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

AJ and Paige could be the next Lita/Trish


----------



## Aizen

It doesn't matter if she's outselling like Cena or Aj, is selling well so that's the most important. And with the loyal fan-base she has, and her talent is what makes me feel excited with her.


----------



## S-Mac

Just hope this speeds up her way to the main roster now


----------



## Joker King

Fake report, you dolts. WWE Shop almost always has the the new arrivals as the best selling No.1 spot. This bitch isn;t even on the main roster yet, how can it even be remotely possible she is outselling main roster talents? Obviously the russian cunt don't know this and the design of that merch makes me wanna puke.


----------



## Joker King

Teach said:


> Great for Paige, she is becoming WWEs Ronda Rousey.


:ti :ti :ti you even hear yourself?


----------



## ducksfan87

don't really care either way whether her shirt is the best seller or not..it's likely selling nonetheless

but WWE.COM has a poll up "What NXT Diva are you excited to watch on the WWE Network?"

Paige is winning with a whopping 49%


----------



## Necramonium

Dont like the design, im happy for her, and it shows how big of a fan base she has, the design looks far to girlie for someone who is nicknamed the Anti Diva.


----------



## King BOOKAH

MisterAntony said:


> Maybe she could be the rumored "NXT Match" that they want to have at Wrestlemania. Have her go one more match with Emma at Wrestlemania, for the NXT Title, so she can drop the belt, Emma can have her moment, and Paige can continue her quest for history, going to face AJ.
> The fact that she's the number one selling shirt... more than any other superstar/diva WWE/NXT/Old at this moment, she's going places as the Diva of Tomorrow.


Emma is on the main roster... In theory she has already surpassed Paige. Paige will be most likely picking up a feud with Sasha and the other BFFs and will eventually drop the belt to her so that she can feud with Bailey.


----------



## ducksfan87

King BOOKAH said:


> Paige will be most likely picking up a feud with Sasha.



WWE teased Paige vs. Charlotte being the next big Women's NXT feud on wwe.com. they had Ric Flair and Charlotte interupt Paige's victory interview.


----------



## PRODIGY

Joker King said:


> Fake report, you dolts. WWE Shop almost always has the the new arrivals as the best selling No.1 spot. This bitch isn;t even on the main roster yet, how can it even be remotely possible she is outselling main roster talents? Obviously the russian cunt don't know this and the design of that merch makes me wanna puke.





Joker King said:


> :ti :ti :ti you even hear yourself?



You real mad huh?bama3


----------



## xOptix

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't get the text, but I like the style of the text.


I agree. It doesn't have what I would consider a true anti-diva feel to it, but I guess they want to try to get across that Paige is feminine, but at the same time, can still smack you around.


15bucket said:


> I think fans are beginning to get fed up with a bunch of talent-less eye candy and we want some real women's wrestlers like Paige.


I know this one is. Right here. Me.


King BOOKAH said:


> Emma is on the main roster... In theory she has already surpassed Paige. Paige will be most likely picking up a feud with Sasha and the other BFFs and will eventually drop the belt to her so that she can feud with Bailey.


From a storytelling aspect, I can see Bayley as a champion in a year or so. Do I think she deserves it? Not really, seeing how Emma, Paige, Summer Rae (hate her screaming through the entire match!!!), and even Sasha Banks are better workers, but you have a super fan turned wrestler winning the title. Young girls will see that as inspiration, and who knows? Maybe we'll finally get away from Total Divas and get Total Ass Kickers again.


ducksfan87 said:


> WWE teased Paige vs. Charlotte being the next big Women's NXT feud on wwe.com. they had Ric Flair and Charlotte interupt Paige's victory interview.


I'd be good with this feud, if only Charlotte was any good. Paige would be carrying her the entire match, so to see Charlotte look strong at any time without the use of her Dad's dirty tricks (thumb to the eye, what?) just wouldn't seem right.


----------



## King BOOKAH

ducksfan87 said:


> WWE teased Paige vs. Charlotte being the next big Women's NXT feud on wwe.com. they had Ric Flair and Charlotte interupt Paige's victory interview.



Oh ok, interesting. I don't view anything out side of the shows really so I see how I missed that. Charlotte needs MAJOR character development before this can work but I always said a "daddy issues" angle with Charlotte and then bringing her up to the main roster as a "child hood friend" of Steph and as her own inforcer would be epic to see her come out in a business suit. Ala C. Viper from SF4


But we shall see...

Sasha is definitely the most all around diva left on NXT with Rae and Emma on the main rosters now. Her character is a million times stronger than Paige. I really hope page finds some fire. I applaud having 2 British main champs on in the developmental but if memory serves me right a Brit has never held one of those top titles in modern WWE history.

(Barrett should have held it after the Nexus feud but good ol' Cena over came dem odds..)


----------



## King BOOKAH

xOptix said:


> From a storytelling aspect, I can see Bayley as a champion in a year or so. Do I think she deserves it? Not really, seeing how Emma, Paige, Summer Rae (hate her screaming through the entire match!!!), and even Sasha Banks are better workers, but you have a super fan turned wrestler winning the title. Young girls will see that as inspiration, and who knows? Maybe we'll finally get away from Total Divas and get Total Ass Kickers again.




Emma and Rae are beyond NXT. They are WWE divas now so I don't see them wasting a story line with either of them holding the belt. Emma being called up already is the ONLY reason Paige still has it. She saved her ass by getting hurt. Paige would have dropped the belt to Emma a while ago and then we'd be looking at a heel Paige or a BFF vs Emma story line.

Paige is a heel. EVERYTHING about her screams it. Her look. Her move set. Her mic skills.. And in typical WWE fashion she is British so its inevitable. As a sadistic heel I think she can transition over to the main roster a lot easier. Coming over as a frail yet "hard core" face will be hard to pass IMO. Her lack luster mic ability would be greatly alleviated being a badass heel who sparingly talks. Even a tweener. A full on face push though would be too much for creative to begin to handle.


Out of the with Emma called up that makes Bailey the ONLY NXT baby face other than Paige. So its not like they have much of an option with the dwindling numbers. Itd be nice to see Jo Jo get a shot. The herd is thin and many matches utilize way too many main roster Divas (not like they get screen time on RAW or SD anyways)


----------



## p862011

xOptix said:


> I agree. It doesn't have what I would consider a true anti-diva feel to it, but I guess they want to try to get across that Paige is feminine, but at the same time, can still smack you around.
> 
> I know this one is. Right here. Me.
> 
> From a storytelling aspect, I can see Bayley as a champion in a year or so. Do I think she deserves it? Not really, seeing how Emma, Paige, Summer Rae (hate her screaming through the entire match!!!), and even Sasha Banks are better workers, but you have a super fan turned wrestler winning the title. Young girls will see that as inspiration, and who knows? Maybe we'll finally get away from Total Divas *and get Total Ass* Kickers again.
> 
> I'd be good with this feud, if only Charlotte was any good. Paige would be carrying her the entire match, so to see Charlotte look strong at any time without the use of her Dad's dirty tricks (thumb to the eye, what?) just wouldn't seem right.


:i agree


----------



## will321

p862011 said:


> :i agree


Thanks for the Bayley pic first time I went to NXT and saw her turn around I went "whoah"


----------



## Mr. I

xOptix said:


> I agree. It doesn't have what I would consider a true anti-diva feel to it, but I guess they want to try to get across that Paige is feminine, but at the same time, can still smack you around.
> 
> I know this one is. Right here. Me.
> 
> From a storytelling aspect, I can see Bayley as a champion in a year or so. Do I think she deserves it? Not really, seeing how Emma, Paige, Summer Rae (hate her screaming through the entire match!!!), and even Sasha Banks are better workers, but you have a super fan turned wrestler winning the title. Young girls will see that as inspiration, and who knows? Maybe we'll finally get away from Total Divas and get Total Ass Kickers again.
> 
> I'd be good with this feud, if only Charlotte was any good. Paige would be carrying her the entire match, so to see Charlotte look strong at any time without the use of her Dad's dirty tricks (thumb to the eye, what?) just wouldn't seem right.


Sorry, what? Sasha and Summer are better workers than Bayley? You must be insane.
Bayley is probably the best of the NXT divas at actually wrestling, that includes Paige and Emma.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Good for Paige. I hope she outsells AJ, It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## King BOOKAH

p862011 said:


> :i agree


+1 on Bailey.. good ol' NorCal bred "ass" but Paige on the other hand has no ass..


----------



## p862011

- WWE.com has a poll asking fans which NXT Diva they are most excited to see on the WWE Network. Paige is currently leading the poll with a whopping 50% of the vote.


----------



## xOptix

King BOOKAH said:


> Emma and Rae are beyond NXT. They are WWE divas now so I don't see them wasting a story line with either of them holding the belt.


I find "creative" is blurring the lines a lot with those two. More so with Summer Rae. If they're WWE Divas, put them in quality matches with AJ, and build up some hype! Chop, chop! I guess they can use them to build up some of the NXT Divas without really hurting their credibility on the main roster. It's not like they're using them anyway.


Ithil said:


> Sorry, what? Sasha and Summer are better workers than Bayley? You must be insane.
> Bayley is probably the best of the NXT divas at actually wrestling, that includes Paige and Emma.


I'll give you this, she plays her role of the awkward super-fan very well. It's certainly something that the fans can get behind.

I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong, so after going back and watching/re-watching some of her matches, my opinion about Bayley has heavily shifted.

Proof:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeBgFtxPLyE

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13htq0_wwe-nxt-2013-08-21-bayley-vs-aj-lee_sport

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8157jfp8eoM

...and of course...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZUqTU_oYJ0

Two unrelated notes:

WHY ISN'T REGAL DOING COMMENTARY ON THE MAIN ROSTER? REGAL > COLE/JBL COMBINED!

Paige needs to stay away from all of the makeup that they had her wear for arRIVAL. She looks much better with what she has on in this match with Bayley. If she's the anti-diva, keep her that way.


----------



## King BOOKAH

p862011 said:


> - WWE.com has a poll asking fans which NXT Diva they are most excited to see on the WWE Network. Paige is currently leading the poll with a whopping 50% of the vote.


You do realize a majority as in 95% (or more)have only seen Paige compete.. Second to that would be Emma and then third Jo Jo whom has NEVER had a solo match on ANY roster. 

The polls thus are absolutely pointless, surly you weren't trying to make a point using them?


----------



## p862011

King BOOKAH said:


> You do realize a majority as in 95% (or more)have only seen Paige compete.. Second to that would be Emma and then third Jo Jo whom has NEVER had a solo match on ANY roster.
> 
> The polls thus are absolutely pointless, surly you weren't trying to make a point using them?


jesus fucking christ i am just posting some positive news on this young talented women who is getting some attention now with nxt arrival

get the stick out of your ass all you do is bash paige anytime you get


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I'm gonna buy it, wear it, post a pic with it on, then get it autographed by Paige. Cuz that's how I roll.


----------



## 20083

Great news. Kudos to her, hopefully she'll be called up soon. I'd love to see her feud with AJ Lee for the Divas' title.


----------



## King BOOKAH

p862011 said:


> jesus fucking christ i am just posting some positive news on this young talented women who is getting some attention now with nxt arrival
> 
> get the stick out of your ass all you do is bash paige anytime you get



I am not entitled to my own opinion? Is it my fault you chose to site something so fickle without thinking first? Post has been up and you didn't see anyone else mention it because its quite obviously biased. JoJo being in 3rd should have been a clue. Someone with zero solo matches doing quite well on a poll because thats one of the only names most know. That's all I was stating, similar to the shirts. The timing of her shirt launch coincided with the timing of the listing. The new Brian Shirts etc aren't out and she was competing with herself in that aspect as well.


I just bring some rationalizing to the table. I'm not bashing, I call it how I see it, less biased than most as down the middle as possible. I'm as far from a mark as it gets on here. I probably give some of the biggest criticism to AJ and you can see who is in my sig. I have my opinion, you have yours. Go play in the sandbox if that intimidates you, the idea of someone viewing things more different than yourself.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Good for her, that's another sign she should be brought up as she's ready.


----------



## RizoRiz

King BOOKAH said:


> I am not entitled to my own opinion? Is it my fault you chose to site something so fickle without thinking first? Post has been up and you didn't see anyone else mention it because its quite obviously biased. JoJo being in 3rd should have been a clue. Someone with zero solo matches doing quite well on a poll because thats one of the only names most know. That's all I was stating, similar to the shirts. The timing of her shirt launch coincided with the timing of the listing. The new Brian Shirts etc aren't out and she was competing with herself in that aspect as well.
> 
> 
> I just bring some rationalizing to the table. I'm not bashing, I call it how I see it, less biased than most as down the middle as possible. I'm as far from a mark as it gets on here. I probably give some of the biggest criticism to AJ and you can see who is in my sig. I have my opinion, you have yours. Go play in the sandbox if that intimidates you, the idea of someone viewing things more different than yourself.


You don't seem to have much of a balanced opinion on her at all actually


----------



## Paigeology

I'm glad to see Paige is getting good sales 

i thought she might run in at WM and save Aj from Tamina? nice event to debut at


----------



## Coyotex

damn when you have a lame tshirt like that as a best seller then you must have some serious support! even more impressive she isn't even on the main roster so you think her reach would be minimal...what can i say good for her ...shirt still sucks doh lol on the upside ive seen much worse i guess


----------



## Bookockey

Pretty amazing considering that those shirts are expensive and the shipping cost is a deal-breaker at least for me. I may pick up a Wyatt Family shirt at a live event if the price is right. I don't see many wrestling shirts in public these days except at wrestling shows. So good for her being able to move that merch.


----------



## xOptix

Rampaige said:


> i thought she might run in at WM and save Aj from Tamina? nice event to debut at


I'd like to see the run in, and the save, only to be followed up with a Paige Turner.

Now -that- would set the stage for a title shot, assuming she can go through the rest of the field to earn it. That's also assuming that the writers actually stick to having to earn the title shot. *cough-Batista-cough*


----------



## Malakai

Joker King said:


> Fake report, you dolts. WWE Shop almost always has the the new arrivals as the best selling No.1 spot. This bitch isn;t even on the main roster yet, how can it even be remotely possible she is outselling main roster talents? Obviously the russian cunt don't know this and the design of that merch makes me wanna puke.


 Design makes you wanna puke? If something as simple as a t-shirt design makes you nauseas, you may wanna get that looked into. Sounds like a problem.

Me personally I'm pretty indifferent to it. It looks cool for people that would wear it, but being a 30 yr old male, I'm gonna have to pass. But at least it doesn't make we wanna Droz all over my boots, poor guy.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty

Good for Paige. Already proving to be marketable and isnt even on the main roster. While I don't see how the whole "Think Again" statement relates to her character (should have said Diva of Tomorrow), I can see why they did it (for gender neutral purposes). However with that being said, I like the Design and Colors Together. Wish I had one right now.


----------



## WilfyDee

The Brits are tearing up NXT at the minute!


----------



## p862011

SparklingRoyalty said:


> Good for Paige. Already proving to be marketable and isnt even on the main roster. While I don't see how the whole "Think Again" statement relates to her character (should have said Diva of Tomorrow), I can see why they did it (for gender neutral purposes). However with that being said, I like the Design and Colors Together. Wish I had one right now.


i am sure"Think Again"is basically saying you think you can beat me well think again


----------



## xOptix

p862011 said:


> i am sure"Think Again"is basically saying you think you can beat me well think again


I take as if to say, "Think I'm your typical Diva? Think again!"

Regardless of the interpretation, she's going places.


----------



## David2

It looks like a Ziggler shirt that was rejected.


----------



## islesfan13

Wow just came across this thread. Pretty cool and funny to see that Paige still has her marks sticking up for her. Also interesting that paiges biggest haters on this site the past few months were even bashing her before she debuted. Its a shame that the AJ/Paige feud isn't being booked as great as we wanted. Most on here had a lot of faith in it. I still say the wwe could fix the feud and could start with a HIAC match.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Its one of the best sellers, which is why WWE brought her up at the last minute I guess.


----------



## Achilles

If she keeps this up she may be able to go over Cena clean. :coutinho


----------

